# nortrac 304



## screwed (Aug 17, 2018)

Nortrac 304, adjusted clutch and it still wont move in high gear? does it need a new clutch plate?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy screwed, welcome to the tractor forum.

You say it won't move in high gear. Will it move in any gear? Does the PTO work? Is your clutch adjustment all used up?


----------



## screwed (Aug 17, 2018)

yes, it looks like it has more adjustment.this is a new tractor to me, i went to the circle g tractor parts and pulled up the directions for adjusting the clutch.between youtube and there directions i saw no change in the performance. it will move in low gear and low rpm. having some past experience working on cars. i have never seen a assembly like this so looking at it i can't tell if the disc is worn out. i also can't mechanically think of any thing that would allow it to slip other than the clutch assembly? i'm thankful for any help i can get before i do the man thing cuss it and tear it apart.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Sounds like you have a split in your future. Good luck. It would be good to have a manual (or a copy) with you


----------



## screwed (Aug 17, 2018)

3 point lift arms have a internal slow leak and won't stay up. the warmer the oil gets the faster it drops. just bought the tractor. could it be the seals in the control valve.(dame Arizona heat) have no idea how long the unit sat with out being used.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

Will they lift a substantial weight (like an implement) and hold it up with the tractor running? Leak down with engine off, say over a couple of hours, is more or less par for the course. Tractor should always be shut down with lift down for safely reasons (think kids playing around).


----------



## screwed (Aug 17, 2018)

bleeds back with the tractor running and the lift height gets lower as the oil gets warm.


----------



## screwed (Aug 17, 2018)

tractor is a nortrac 304, I took off the box and put on a Gannon that's much heavier and that's when it started to not stay up. put box back on and it still drops slowly. even when it's running.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

Sounds like you're in an awkward spot. I suggest you get whatever owners and also service manuals you can get for your tractor and perform the routine maintenance checks and changes recommended in the manuals as a first step. What ever fluids are in it, you will not know if they are proper unless you change them yourself. In the process of doing the routine maintenance lists, you will learn a lot about your tractor and perhaps be more able to diagnose sub par behavior. Now I am not much of a mechanic and I will quickly say my new BFF is an independent tractor mechanic recommended by my auto mechanic of 25 years. There are a few critical parts in the hydraulics that can cause the symptoms you describe (including the seals). Best to do your research and reading and parts ordering before tearing in or handing off to a mechanic (mine likes it when I buy parts).


----------



## screwed (Aug 17, 2018)

thx, I like your advice and will start by changing the hyd. fluid,new gas tank,clutch pack and i might give it a hug and a kiss. seems to work on the wife.a little tlc just might work on the tractor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

Smile


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you have the manual? 

Most of these have a dual clutch with two conical springs (like a big cone shaped washer) that holds the pressure plates against the frictions. When they are parked, or for that matter used, the conical springs loose tension and flatten out allowing the clutch discs (frictions) to slip. The clutch friction material in most of these Jimna built tractors of that age are asbestos, so as soon as they slip they are glazed and that exacerbates the slippage.

Split the tractor, replace the clutch frictions and the two large conical springs, adjust according to the manual and it should be good for another couple hundred hours.

.


----------



## screwed (Aug 17, 2018)

clutch pack and are on order, that was a great description, any thoughts on the rear lift arms, drops slowly. even when it's running.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Jimna built tractors have aluminum hydraulic pumps that wear rather quickly if any water ends up in the fluid. But, if the fluid is clear I would suspect the sealing rings on the three point piston. That requires pulling the rockshaft housing (they call it the hydraulic lift assembly) and inspecting the piston and cylinder assembly. The seals required are only around $45, and easy to install.


----------



## Kent Mortensen (Oct 1, 2021)

screwed said:


> Nortrac 304, adjusted clutch and it still wont move in high gear? does it need a new clutch plate?


I have the same problem, how did you fix it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does the transmission shift properly between high and low range? Just asking, as my brother in law had trouble with his tractor only going in reverse.... then nothing. We took the cover off the transmission and the cover plate off under the seat. Saw that a gear for the high / low was jambed. Freed up and no more issues.
Just a thought.


----------

